# 5 month old puppy snapping at teenager



## Carla Billington (Jun 12, 2017)

Our 5 month old puppy 'Billy' has been quite well behaved so far apart from when he was really little and went through the nipping stage. The last few days he has started snapping at my daughters face. It's usually when they are playing or when she is trying to put his harness on to take him out. He caught her nose this morning and she was really upset. Apart from telling him off I don't know what else to do. I don't want my daughter to be frightened of him as he is usually so loving.


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

He will be doing it for some reason, it's not malicious. As it's an intermittent behaviour, it's quite hard to lure and reward away the behaviour. I'd be interested in what some more experienced people would say. 

If it's just when putting on a harness, I'd try to either go back to basics of getting him used to the harness and putting it on in different ways. 

Re playing, play in a different way for a while. 

It's not acceptable behaviour but I don't think shouting at him will solve things.


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

Agreed. It is doubtful the puppy will understand what he is being told off for. Make sure that your daughter is playing in a way that won't enable him to reach her face. Deal with the snapping the way you deal with all puppy bitting during play. End play once snapp occurs and continue once the pup is a bit calmer. As for the harness I again agree. Take a step back and create positive associations with the harness. When putting on you can lure him through the harness with a treat. Did that with my pup and now she holds out her head when I get the harness. Good luck.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

My Max did this a couple of times. I would push him away with a firm no, then I would walk away and postpone whatever I was going to do with him. Attention giving, going for a walk, playing. Whatever it was, would stop instantly....and if the walk was postponed indefinitely because of other commitments, well so be it. I don't think its aggression, more like over excitement making him a little OTT. So be firm. Everyone. Stop what you are doing instantly and seriously ignore him. He will stop, I promise you. And when you put the harness on, do it quietly, no high pitched girly 'we are going walkies' excited talking. Just calm authority.


----------



## Carla Billington (Jun 12, 2017)

Thank you everyone for the great advice. He is teething at the moment as well, so I don't think that is helping as he seems to be in a bit of pain.


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

A couple things that help with teething are freezing a kong with food or soak a washcloth in some chicken or vegetable broth. Might help reduce his pain and reduce the biting!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

A frozen knotted cloth helps with teething too. Allow him to gnaw at it. Freeze a couple so you can interchange them.


----------

